# Nutzung einer eigenen checkstyle Konfiguration in Jenkins - Grundsätzliches



## Hein_nieH (4. Feb 2021)

Hallo Freunde der Bits und Bytes,

diesmal habe ich kein Fehlerproblem sondern eine Verständnisfrage zur Nutzung einer eigenen Checktle Konfiguration in Jenkins.

Mein Plan ist:
mit dem Checkstyle-Plugin in Eclipse die Checkstyle_Konfiguration bauen.
Dann aus Eclipse als xml-Datei exportieren, z.B. myCheckstyle.xml. Bis hierhin ist mir der Weg klar.

Worüber ich mir noch nicht ganz klar bin: Wo lege ich die exportierte Datei mycheckstyle.xml in meinem Projektordner ab?
Ich vermute der Ordner src.java.ressoucen ist der richtige Ort oder lege ich mir im Projekt einen anderen Order an?
Wie wird das in der Praxis gehandhabt?

Wie binde ich dann die aus eclipse exportierte Datei in meine Maven pom.xml ein.
Wäre der Tag <configLocation> (siehe Zeile 6 unten) der richtige Ort?

Mein primäres Ziel ist es zu verstehen, wie checkstyle prinzipiell in Maven-Projektes angewendet wird.
Mit dem Herumsuchen in google bin ich nicht so richtig weiter gekommen.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen
Hein_nieH


```
-<plugin>
<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
<artifactId>maven-checkstyle-plugin</artifactId>
<version>3.1.1</version>
<configuration>
[B]<configLocation>google_checks.xml</configLocation>[/B]
<encoding>Cp1252</encoding>
<consoleOutput>true</consoleOutput>
<failsOnError>true</failsOnError>
<linkXRef>false</linkXRef>
</configuration>
<executions>
<execution>
<id>validate</id>
<phase>package</phase>
<goals>
<goal>check</goal>
</goals>
</execution>
</executions>
</plugin>
```


----------



## mrBrown (4. Feb 2021)

Hein_nieH hat gesagt.:


> Worüber ich mir noch nicht ganz klar bin: Wo lege ich die exportierte Datei mycheckstyle.xml in meinem Projektordner ab?
> Ich vermute der Ordner src.java.ressoucen ist der richtige Ort oder lege ich mir im Projekt einen anderen Order an?
> Wie wird das in der Praxis gehandhabt?


Irgendwo in deinem Projektverzeichnis, wo genau ist fast egal.
Nur innerhalb der resourcen sollte es nicht liegen – es sind ja ganz *explizit* *keine Resourcen* der Anwendung.

üblich ist, einen extra Ordner für alle solche Dateien zu haben, aber eine wirkliche Konvention für Benennung und Positionierung ist zumindest mir nicht bekannt.


Hein_nieH hat gesagt.:


> Wäre der Tag <configLocation> (siehe Zeile 6 unten) der richtige Ort?


Ja.



Hein_nieH hat gesagt.:


> Mein primäres Ziel ist es zu verstehen, wie checkstyle prinzipiell in Maven-Projektes angewendet wird.
> Mit dem Herumsuchen in google bin ich nicht so richtig weiter gekommen.


Checkstyle-Config irgendwo ablegen, Pfad in der pom angeben, und fertig 



Und bitte, werd endlich CP1252 los. Das hat heutzutage in Java Projekten nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Hein_nieH (5. Feb 2021)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich werde dann mit meinen Versuchen Starten und berichten.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------

